# Old-fashioned nut cake



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe? A little old lady (just under 90) made one for a church dinner, and it was awesome. She said it's an old family recipe, passed down for at least 3-5 generations. Her step-dd said it is a hickory nut cake that she puts pecans in instead (seeing as hickory nuts are scarce around here). The cake was very simple and not too sweet. The icing would rot your teeth out by itself, but when combined with the cake, it was just perfect.

I've found a couple on Google that might fit the bill, but if there's anyone who has a family recipe, I'd rather try that first.

TIA!!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It sounds delicious. I don't want to annoy you by being obvious, but could you ask the little old lady or her step-granddaughter for the recipe, and then post it here?


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

I asked her, but I don't know if she'll give it to me. When I asked, she said, "Oh, it's an old family recipe. My mom passed it to me and her mom passed it to her and so on down the generations." So, I don't know if that was a polite "we don't share family recipes" or what.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

The Good Housekeeping Hostess (1904)
Old Fashioned Hickory Nut Cake

Of all the nut cakes there is none better than this old-fashioned one. 
Cream together one and one-half cups of fine granulated or pulverized sugar and one-half cup of butter. 
Add three-fourths of a cup of sweet milk, two and one-half cups of flour sifted with two teaspoons of baking powder and one cup of hickory nut meats dredged lightly with flour. 
Lastly add one-half teaspoon of vanilla and fold in the whites of four eggs beaten to a stiff froth

Good Luck.

==========================================================
old handwritten recipe 
http://recipecurio.com/hickory-nut-cake/print/

==========================================================

Black Walnut Cake Recipe 

1 cup chopped black or English walnuts
3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
1 cup butter, softened
2 cups sugar
4 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk

Making the Frosting.
1-3/4 cups sugar
4 egg whites
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 

Directions
In a bowl, toss walnuts with 1/4 cup flour; set aside. In a bowl, cream butter and sugar. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add vanilla; mix well.

Combine the baking powder, salt and remaining flour; add to the creamed mixture alternately with milk. Stir in the reserved nut mixture. 

Transfer to a greased and floured 10-in. tube pan. Bake at 350Â° for 50-55 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan to a wire rack to cool completely. 
In a heavy saucepan, combine sugar, egg whites, water and cream of tartar. With a portable mixer, beat on low speed for 1 minute. Continue beating on low speed over low heat until frosting reaches 160Â°, about 9 minutes.

Pour into the bowl of a heavy-duty stand mixer; add vanilla. Beat on high speed until frosting forms stiff peaks, about 7 minutes. Frost the cake.

==========================================================


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Joe123. This is the one I was going to try, if I couldn't get Rose's recipe.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That's very similar to my grandmother's recipe, except she used a hard sauce on the top...brandy, powdered sugar, butter. She'd switch around the nuts to whatever she had on hand. The black walnut was always the best


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I just saw this thread. I am at work and don't have the recipe with me but I have a recipe for hickory nut cake that my husband's family has made for ages. I love it and we have tons of hickory nuts but they are such a pain to pick out of the shells. I never thought of trying pecans.

I'll try to post the hickory nut cake recipe tomorrow or Tuesday. It is outstanding. I miss having it and swear every year I am going to clean the nuts to have it but never manage it.

M


----------

